# Purple Primer



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

It is code here to use the purple primer and caught this in time today before it cost me $$$. One reason I like the purple over the clear.

I hate it when you have issues with fittings, especially those that are deformed and packed in the cases anyway by so and so.

Notice anything in this 4" coupling:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yep, i like it when the purple highlights the cracks.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the purple anywhere but trim. When used properly it really does cut way down on problems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah the glue will fill in the crack...:laughing:

Looks like homey ran that one over with a forklift.


----------

